# No network interfaces after upgrading from 9.0-p3 to 9.1



## Fnyar (Feb 4, 2013)

I recently tried to upgrade from 9.0-p3 to 9.1 according to the documentation here:



> [ 25.2.3.2 Performing the Upgrade ]
> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/updating-upgrading-freebsdupdate.html



After upgrading I discovered that neither of my two network interfaces were present. *pciconf* showed them though:


```
# pciconf -lvc | grep -i gigabit
    device     = 'RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller'
    device     = '82541PI Gigabit Ethernet Controller'
```

My /etc/rc.conf looks like this:


```
ifconfig_em0="inet 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0"   # int-if
ifconfig_re0="DHCP"                                     # ext-if
```

I had to reboot off kernel.old to get things working again. Any ideas as to what's wrong? I'll have to look in dmesg to see if there's anything telling. Did the format of rc.conf change?

Thanks.


----------



## Yvan (Feb 6, 2013)

It sure sounds similar to what I encountered.


----------



## Fnyar (Feb 6, 2013)

Yvan,

That does seem similar, although it's interesting that neither my Intel OR Realtek adapter appear in ifconfig. This leads me to believe it's not necessarily a driver specific issue. There were some interesting errors in dmesg similar to the ones you posted. I'll have to boot the new kernel tonight and take another look at dmesg output.


----------



## Yvan (Feb 12, 2013)

Please add your own details to my bug report: http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=176073


----------



## Fnyar (Mar 12, 2013)

Ok, I've added information to your bug report. It looks like we've got pretty similar problems:


```
pcib1: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 28.0 on pci0
pcib1: failed to allocate initial prefetch window: 0xe0000000-0xe00fffff
pci1: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib1
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E/F PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0x2000-0x20ff irq 16 at device 0.0 on pci1
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: Chip rev. 0x28000000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
re0: PHY read failed
re0: attaching PHYs failed
device_attach: re0 attach returned 6
```


```
pcib5: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 30.0 on pci0
pcib5: failed to allocate initial memory window: 0xe0100000-0xe01fffff
pci5: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib5
em0: <Intel(R) PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.4> port 0x1000-0x103f irq 21 at device 0.0 on pci5
em0: Setup of Shared code failed
device_attach: em0 attach returned 6
```


----------

